# 6505 Cab?



## cwhitey2 (Jul 26, 2010)

i was wondering what peoples opinions were on stock 6505 cabs? i'm thinking about getting a used one.


----------



## Beef McStud (Jul 28, 2010)

i would like to know this also haha.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 28, 2010)

I own one... Its not a bad cab... Wouldn't say its the greatest, but not the worse....
I would say pick one up on a deal tho...
It started rattling once.. I took it apart and tightened every screw.. Fixed.
Its been going strong for 3 years...
Can't complain a bit. You can listen to it on my band page.. Not the greatest of recordings.. but not the worse.... 
www.myspace.com/spineextraction
Hope this helps.....


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks! i was wondering how the 'tightness' was in person, and what would you say would be a good deal for one? i saw one for $350 and thought about buying it, but i figured i would check here first.


----------



## Inazone (Jul 28, 2010)

$350 is pretty decent. The 6505 cabs are going to run a bit higher than some of the other Peavey cabs, and if you can get it local, $350 sure beats most of the eBay prices that will have shipping charges for that monster.

Some people are really down on Peavey cabs, but I have a couple of old ones (Ultra series) with older Sheffield speakers, and record with them.


----------

